

Is paying for my hosting a good idea? - laxj11

My freind and I have been working on a project for a while. It got a lot of traffic when we first started it, but began to get bored and didnt maintain it at all. We've been paying $8.95 every month with hostgator. We are re-coding the site and are planning on deploying it soon. Should we still use Hostgator, or is there a free alternative we could use for the small amount of traffic we will recieve? (Around 500-1000 hits a day)
======
bobf
Amazon EC2 micro instance for free? <http://aws.amazon.com/free/>

------
CyberFonic
For a lightly loaded site Google AppEngine might meet your needs. I use it for
proof-of-concept sites. Some people have reported problems with it, but you
can always seamlessly switch to AppScale which runs on Amazon EC2 and other
environments if / when your load requires it.

------
laxj11
By the way, the site is written in php.

------
sthomps
what kind of site? Can you just host it on Posterous? It's free.

